# Guys we got her



## JOHNNY QUEST

This is the first instalment of our new corner.. 
Happy new year boys....


----------



## therealbigman

Good for you J Q. and all the other musicians.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Congrats, you got yer own band camp.


----------



## Pistol58

SAAWEEEEEETTTT!!!!! Happy new years.....Im logging off for the weekend. Be safe!


----------



## bassguitarman

Well done JQ!


----------



## Pistol58

I must spread first....but green coming your way JQ


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

This is gunna be a great place ta teach and learn... Texas has a plethra of good music and we can spread it around now..
I'm a member of another forum thats cool, but the folks are from all over the globe, New Zeeland ta Austrialia.. I like keepin it at home....


----------



## surfspeck

Awesome another spot to hold my attention when things are boring at the office!


----------



## 007

I like beer


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

007 said:


> I like beer


 We really need a drummer Mike. Come out the closet bro...


----------



## Bruce J

Great work, JQ and Mont. I just got back from a little live local blues at Shakespeare's Pub. John McVey and the Stumble were closing out 2010 right.


----------



## REELING 65

Great work JQ and Mont.


----------



## Cool Hand

We need to meet monthly somewhere to jam...


----------



## monkeyman1

Does this mean JQ will quit singing drunk, or we'll hear more of him drunk??? 

Good job mont & JQ


----------



## Redstalker

Great addition to 2cool! Here is what I play. My stage amp is a line 6 spider with a 4-12 cabinet.


----------



## MAKO 23

Nice collection, where did you get the Bo Diddley guitar? What brand is it.


----------



## REELING 65

X2..very nice collection. I wish I still had the 1950's or early 60's Harmony sunburst rockabilly guitar. I bought it at a pawn shop for less then 50 dollars. I miss mine..I am a fan of Dean. I had a Dean Edge 5-string bass in Charcoal grey. The bass player for the band Cross Breed is playing it. A long story behind that. Jackson BC Rich Carvin Ovation Guild etc. I hope to build a collection again.
:texasflag


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Redstalker said:


> Great addition to 2cool! Here is what I play. My stage amp is a line 6 spider with a 4-12 cabinet.


I must say Red thats prety impressive... I see ya like Deans... I have a Dean Michael Schenker V I would like ta part with, I wanna get a SG style guitar instead..


----------



## Redstalker

MAKO 23 said:


> Nice collection, where did you get the Bo Diddley guitar? What brand is it.


I received it on a trade for a strat copy that I redid. It is a Gretsch electromatic Bo Diddley Mini model #5850. It like all the others with the exception of the Dean Dime Slime and the Washburn electric/acoustic are for sale or trade.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Hey Red,,, What is the black SG style between the Deans????


----------



## Redstalker

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I must say Red thats prety impressive... I see ya like Deans... I have a Dean Michael Schenker V I would like ta part with, I wanna get a SG style guitar instead..


 Man wish I had an SG to trade! My plan was to add a Dean MSV in the future. When I am through horse trading and selling I plan on having The Washburn Electric/Acoustic, The Dime Slime, a Dean msv and a Robin Ranger and that should keep me happy. All the other guitars I have are ones that either I bought and repaired played and didn't like or bought for resale.


----------



## MAKO 23

I have Gibson SG faded I might part with.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

MAKO 23 said:


> I have Gibson SG faded I might part with.


 Cool what year...


----------



## fishingtwo

*goood for ya Q*


----------



## MEGABITE

Looks like a Schecter


----------



## POC Troutman

Redstalker said:


> I received it on a trade for a strat copy that I redid. It is a Gretsch electromatic Bo Diddley Mini model #5850. It like all the others with the exception of the Dean Dime Slime and the Washburn electric/acoustic are for sale or trade.


Pistol58 is looking for a Washburn i think, you may holler at him!


----------



## Redstalker

POC Troutman said:


> Pistol58 is looking for a Washburn i think, you may holler at him!


I
I probably didn't make it clear enough in my wording but of all of these the only ones that are not for sale are the Dime slime and the Washburn E/A.


----------

